# Curved Turnouts???



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking for some Code 100 curved turnouts. I know Peco makes some but is there any others that do?

Reason being is a need a couple for the entrance and exit of my yard. I am using the free-trial version of AnyRail and the one for Peco isnt very friendly in my yard. Looking for a little sharper curve if possible. 

Also is there much difference in the SLE86 Code 100 Streamline Curved Double Radius Turnout vs the ST244 Setrack Curved Double Radius Turnouts? By the pic it looks like the Setrack is a little sharper and is what I need.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It looks like the Peco ST244 has a 22" outer and 18" inner radii whereas the SLE86 is 30" and 24" (from what I can guess). And to answer your question about the Peco and Pico curved turnouts from the other thread; they are about the same but the Pico is longer.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> It looks like the Peco ST244 has a 22" outer and 18" inner radii whereas the SLE86 is 30" and 24" (from what I can guess). And to answer your question about the Peco and Pico curved turnouts from the other thread; they are about the same but the Pico is longer.


Thanks cabledawg. I just dont think the SLE86 will work on that inside curve, do you? I think the ST244 will though. I am not for sure if I can even get Piko track.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

curved code 100

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/cate...t=1538&show=16&page=1&search= curved code 100


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

jbsmith966 said:


> curved code 100
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/cate...t=1538&show=16&page=1&search= curved code 100


Thanks. I must have overlooked that when I went to their website obviously. I may have to purchase some of those #6 Shinohara curved turnouts. The look better than the Peco turnouts.


----------



## DJ Iron Mike (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought that Walthers had had some?


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

DJ Iron Mike said:


> I thought that Walthers had had some?


That is what the Shinohara's are from Walthers.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are some difference in different turnout's. 
Most old Shinohara and new direct Shinohara turnouts are not DCC friendly. 
Shinohara's from Walthers are DCC friendly.
Peco has both DCC friendly and NON friendly turnouts.
DCC friendly are the Insul-frog and NON DCC friendly are the Electro-frog.
Both will work on DC but only the DCC friendly work with DCC.
Here's a great link to explain it better.
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches.htm


----------



## DJ Iron Mike (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm New Old stock so don't mind me unless you can help me restore my collection. Personally I think I am very much sold on the Atlas track until I need a Doulbe slip crossover


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

DJ Iron Mike said:


> I'm New Old stock so don't mind me unless you can help me restore my collection. Personally I think I am very much sold on the Atlas track until I need a Doulbe slip crossover


I am using all Atlas Code 100 myself. I wanted to get Code 83 but for me and my sons $$$ came into affect. 

I was going to need curved turnouts for my yard but I re-worked it so I dont need them anymore.


----------

